# Can't stop listening to this guy



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yup, underrated player.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I've found a series of rarities from him on Spotify to enjoy. I can hear why he was asked to play Gilmour leads by Roger Waters on his tours. His vocals often remind me of Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw him at Shepperds Bush Empire in London many years ago with his own band, and also with Waters a few times. Tasty playing always.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

leftysg said:


> I've found a series of rarities from him on Spotify to enjoy. I can hear why he was asked to play Gilmour leads by Roger Waters on his tours. His vocals often remind me of Mark Knopfler.


Yes I agree very reminiscent of Mark Knopfler. Which is probably another reason I love listening to him. I've been on a Dire Straits kick in the past couple years as well. So much so that every time I listen to them I think "I gotta have a strat". I never listened to Dire Straits much in the 80's at the height of their popularity. Guess I was too busy with the hair metal thing to notice. I must be mellower now to appreciate Dire Straits and Snowy White.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> I was too busy with the hair metal thing


knopfler has definitely aged better than nikki sixx 

i wished i could play hair metal in the '80s but never could get the hang of it. seems like a good thing in retrospect but disappointing at the time
j


----------



## BigStringer (12 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I agree very reminiscent of Mark Knopfler. Which is probably another reason I love listening to him. I've been on a Dire Straits kick in the past couple years as well. So much so that every time I listen to them I think "I gotta have a strat". I never listened to Dire Straits much in the 80's at the height of their popularity. Guess I was too busy with the hair metal thing to notice. I must be mellower now to appreciate Dire Straits and Snowy White.


"reminiscent of Mark Knopfler..." I don't get that reference but I think he (Snowy White) might be a Freddy King admirer.... Perhaps I am being "misled" by the song he is soloing to here? I am a fan of old blues players but I am also into Queens of TSA, Fuzz and a bunch of somewhat younger players. In any case, thanks for the thread!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

BigStringer said:


> "reminiscent of Mark Knopfler..." I don't get that reference but I think he (Snowy White) might be a Freddy King admirer.... Perhaps I am being "misled" by the song he is soloing to here? I am a fan of old blues players but I am also into Queens of TSA, Fuzz and a bunch of somewhat younger players. In any case, thanks for the thread!


I'm referring to his voice. His playing isn't reminicsent of Knopfler at all.


----------



## BigStringer (12 mo ago)

Oh there we go... Thanks for the clarification. He definitely does the understated, laconic vocal thing...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a video of Snowy playing Slabo Day, which I believe was a Peter Green Fleetwood Mac tune. They were friends I believe from what I've read. You can see his thumb playing style which some say adds to his tone. Who needs a pick!

[h://video]


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well I can’t say I knew about him, thanks for sharing that! I have someone new to check out.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

There is tons of his music, like 7-8 albums, in the itunes store.


----------

